# El ostión va a ser en pleno verano...



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales. 

Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante. 

Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Estamos ya en la penúltima fase del ciclo de Hayek.

Las hormigas están con el agua al cuello debido a que las cigarras, que consumen recursos con los papeles impresos por la banca central, les están quitando las materias primas para irse de terrazas o crear start ups de humo. Ante esta situación, el sector productivo pide refinanciación para paliar la subida de costos (provocado por las cigarras enchufadas a impresora, como he dicho), lo que hará presionar al alza el interés al que prestan los bancos.

Los tipos de interés suben si o si, aunque el BCE no haga nada. El mercado se da cuenta de que la riqueza aparente solo son papeles caídos del cielo. Papeles por cierto, que los turistas extranjeros gastarán en masa este verano. La orgía de gasto desbocado gracias al dinero generado de la nada llegará a su clímax en la canícula.

Se vienen racionamientos en gasolineras este verano. @Don Juan de Austria


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Y la huelga de camioneros...


----------



## jimmyjump (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Estamos ya en la penúltima fase del ciclo de Hayek.
> 
> Están todos con el agua al cuello por las cigarras que consumen recursos con papeles impresos, y el sector productivo pide refinanciación para paliar la subida de costos, lo que hará presionar al alza el interés al que prestan los bancos.
> 
> ...



Suben por la ecuación de fisher


----------



## Svl (21 Jun 2022)

Cuanto antes mejor


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



A mí me suena a que habrá hostias pero no panes.


----------



## Alew (21 Jun 2022)

La hostia que viene va a ser tan grande que uno no sabe si prepararse para ella o marcarse un carpe diem. 

Lo de abrir la despensa y solo ver latunes ya cansa.


----------



## Bibosenko (21 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me suena a que habrá hostias pero no panes.



funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
La crisis es solo para remeros


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> La hostia que viene va a ser tan grande que uno no sabe si prepararse para ella o marcarse un carpe diem.
> 
> Lo de abrir la despensa y solo ver latunes ya cansa.



Ahorrar que el fiat se va a apreciar una barbaridad.

La reserva federal se ha puesto seria. Y el peronizado BCE tendrá que hacer lo mismo arregañadientes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
> La crisis es solo para remeros



No, si a la impresora se le acaba la tinta, las hormigas vamos a tener cierto respiro.

Eso si, las cigarras empezarán a echar la culpa a los "capitalistas" y pedirán mas control estatal para "solucionar" la "crisis del capitalismo".


----------



## bushiburbujito (21 Jun 2022)

Las devaluaciones de moneda y los corralitos, suelen hacerse en fin de semana, y el sábado hay consejo extraordinario de ministros.

Son tan inútiles que no creo que tengan agilidad de ir tan rápido si fuera necesario. La hostia gorda será en otoño.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (21 Jun 2022)

Llevas pronosticando el gran hostión más de dos años y no llega. Ya me eatoy empezando a poner de los nervios.

Ni hostión ni hostias. Si no apagan la impresora no habrá hostión. Y no hay previsión de que la apaguen.


----------



## Kron II (21 Jun 2022)

¡Mejor que sea en agosto, en julio me viene algo mal! En serio, personalmente opino que la crisis va a ser muy profunda, ya que hablamos de la implosión de las políticas monetarias expansivas de los Bancos Centrales, unido a un shock de oferta en los mercados internacionales. Lo que no me atrevo a pronosticar es en momento se va a producir la aceleración explosiva que provoca la rápida profundización en todas las crisis, pero hay bastantes indicadores económicos que reflejan que podría ser a corto plazo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Hombre!! Pero si es el heconomijta que creía que la estanflación iba a diluir todas sus deudas. 

Cómo lo llevas salao? Ya te has despertado del sueño?


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

¡Estad en vela no sabes el día ni la hora!
Mateo 24, 42-51.

*Del santo Evangelio según san Mateo 24, 42-51*
_En aquel tiempo, dijo Jesús a sus discípulos: Estad en vela, porque no sabéis qué día vendrá vuestro Señor. Comprended que si supiera el dueño de casa a qué hora de la noche viene el ladrón, estaría en vela y no dejaría abrir un boquete en su casa. Por eso estad también vosotros preparados, porque a la hora que menos penséis viene el Hijo del Hombre. ¿Dónde hay un criado fiel y cuidadoso, a quien el amo encarga de dar a la servidumbre la comida a sus horas? Pues dichoso ese criado, si el amo, al llegar, lo encuentra portándose así. Os aseguro que le confiará la administración de todos sus bienes. Pero si el criado es un canalla y, pensando que su amo tardará, empieza a pegar a sus compañeros, y a comer y a beber con los borrachos, el día y la hora que menos se lo espera, llegará el amo y lo hará pedazos, como se merecen los hipócritas. Allí será el llanto y el rechinar de dientes._


----------



## Drogoprofe (21 Jun 2022)

Cartilla de racionamiento...


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Llevas pronosticando el gran hostión más de dos años y no llega. Ya me eatoy empezando a poner de los nervios.
> 
> Ni hostión ni hoatias. Si no apagan la impresora no habrá hostión. Y no hay previsión de que la apaguen.



Kirosaki ha recomendado comprar latas de atún.


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Jun 2022)

Goleis el aroma de horno de leña de poeblo? Las hogazas están a puntito de repartirse y no teneis escapatoria. Os van a robar lo que os queda de vida. No hay fiat que valga, sólo el plomo os puede salvar temporalmente.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 Jun 2022)

Consejo extraordinario de ministros el fin de semana. 

No creo que sea para anunciar que baja el paro y sube el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Consejo extraordinario de ministros el fin de semana.
> 
> No creo que sea para anunciar que baja el paro y sube el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional.



Será una escenificación cosmética para ver si pueden evitarse la huelga general de camioneros del lunes.


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2022)

vienen buenos tiempos para Calvopez

te vas a forrar calvo cabrón!!!


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Si tu vida sexual funciona, lo demás no importa


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098215



Me temo que no, el cisne negro ha sido lo suficientemente potente como para que tengan que improvisar, de hecho es lo que están haciendo. No tienen ni puta idea del resultado final.


----------



## drstrangelove (21 Jun 2022)

¿El hostión va a ser este verano? Pues a ver si lo pueden poner en la segunda quincena de Julio, que ya en Agosto me voy de vacaciones y así está todo baratito; además que morir cienes de veces tumbado en la playa es muy cansado, mejor en la oficina para no remar tanto.


----------



## Drobed Yug (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ahorrar que el fiat se va a apreciar una barbaridad.
> 
> La reserva federal se ha puesto seria. Y el peronizado BCE tendrá que hacer lo mismo arregañadientes.



¿El fiat?¿Ahorrar en balconchón?

En el único momento que tener fiat valdría para algo sería cuando se vea "la sangre correr por las calles" y en ese momento comprar lo que sea que pueda tener valor, pero si apuramos la frenada, sería peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Boa noite


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## 917 (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Espérate a Octubre, como es tradicional, hombre...


----------



## luistro (21 Jun 2022)

Hostion en el chocho a tu biegah con mi poia palpitante


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Jun 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
> La crisis es solo para remeros



Jojojo, acabo de ir al supermercado y me he encontrado a la titular de una agrupación de juzgados de Paz con trescientos trienios y se ha quejado del gasoil ( hace 180 kilómetros día).

Me ha dicho que le dan ganas de coger una excedencia, que flipa con el gasoil ( y eso que tiene un A4 TDI del año 2000 que es el mechero supremo).

El sueldo de esta serán cerca de 2000 netos y se queja, que dirán los demás...


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098233


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, acabo de ir al supermercado y me he encontrado a la titular de una agrupación de juzgados de Paz con trescientos trienios y se ha quejado del gasoil ( hace 180 kilómetros día).
> 
> Me ha dicho que le dan ganas de coger una excedencia, que flipa con el gasoil ( y eso que tiene un A4 TDI del año 2000 que es el mechero supremo).
> 
> El sueldo de esta serán cerca de 2000 netos y se queja, que dirán los demás...



El nuevo SMI alemán son 2100 pavos, normal que se queje, pero más se va a quejar cuando le metan el rejonazo a traición.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Y la voz esa no te dijo "SE VIENEN COSITAS"?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Jun 2022)

Estamos inmersos en plena derroicion
Lo vemos, lo sentimos, lo vivimos
Cada día, al pagar la luz, al pagar el combustible, al comprar en el Super
Todo el mundo es consciente que algo pasa, pero no quieren admitirlo
No quieren asumir que tengan que renunciar a sus vidas de jijijeo
Ya está pasando algo gordo , otra cosa es la velocidad a la que está pasando


----------



## Mastropiero70 (21 Jun 2022)

Parte de mi familia es de Toledo, descendientes de cántabros y astures.

Allí hay el dicho de que la gente es como las espadas: Las malas rompen al primer golpe; las buenas se templan aún más y se hacen más duras.

Veremos qué clase de espadas hay en este país.


----------



## el ejpertoc (21 Jun 2022)

*en Ecuador un montón de protestas por la inflación, y aquí votando a frijol y a pinocho

*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ahorrar que el fiat se va a apreciar una barbaridad.
> 
> La reserva federal se ha puesto seria. Y el peronizado BCE tendrá que hacer lo mismo arregañadientes.



Supongo que te refieres a que volverán las cuentas a plazo fijo del chorrocientos por cien.

En otro caso te estás contradiciendo.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (21 Jun 2022)

Te financio la peli


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

luistro dijo:


> Hostion en el chocho a tu biegah con mi poia palpitante



Tranquilo, la paga por sucnor no la suben pero la mantienen.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a que volverán las cuentas a plazo fijo del chorrocientos por cien.
> 
> En otro caso te estás contradiciendo.



Pues espero que los bancos vuelvan a dar interés.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues espero que los bancos vuelvan a dar interés.



Si van a quebrar. 
No sé que van a dar.


----------



## carlosjpc (21 Jun 2022)

claro, y para arreglarlo van a dar 400 euros / mes a todos los refus ucranianos y estan hablando de un cheque de 300 para los más desfavorecidos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a que volverán las cuentas a plazo fijo del chorrocientos por cien.
> 
> En otro caso te estás contradiciendo.



Se refiere a que cuando los tipos de interés en Europa estén al 5% el cambio eur/usd será muy diferente. Que para entonces España continué en el club es otra historia.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Consejo extraordinario de ministros el fin de semana.
> 
> No creo que sea para anunciar que baja el paro y sube el Salario Mínimo Interprofesional.



A ver si va a ser para anunciar cosas chulísimas...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si van a quebrar.
> No sé que van a dar.



Habrá corralito brutal, pero por encima de los 100.000 pavos.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> A ver si va a ser para anunciar cosas chulísimas...



Que se van de vacaciones como los maestros y vuelve en septiembre.

Queda al frente del ejecutivo, Manoli la Charo bedel


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues espero que los bancos vuelvan a dar interés.



¿Y "pagar" por un dinero que pueden conseguir casi gratis de multiples maneras?

Yo lo que tengo claro es que esto lo vamos a pagar las hormigas en base a "confiscación" de los ahorros mediante inflación o cualquier otra manera. Esto solo lo para el ahorrador medio alemán o danés. Si no fuese por eso ya te podrías hacer a la idea de que te has quedado sin ahorros.


----------



## mambo (21 Jun 2022)

Jojojo
*El BCE pide a los ciudadanos de la UE que añadan un cero a mano a los billetes para luchar contra la inflación





*

*El Banco Central Europeo hace por fin algo para combatir la inflación galopante: La presidenta del BCE, Christine Lagarde, ha pedido hoy a todos los residentes de la Unión Monetaria Europea que añadan un cero a sus billetes con un rotulador permanente. El valor de la moneda aumentará un 900% como resultado de la medida inmediata.*

"En vista de la caída histórica del valor de la zona del euro, se necesita un remedio simple y fácil que cualquiera pueda llevar a cabo rápidamente sin trámites burocráticos", dijo Lagarde, antes de demostrar cómo un billete de 5 euros con un solo cero adicional dibujado a mano podría convertirse en un billete de 50 euros. "Es así de sencillo. ¡Problema resuelto! Hagan lo mismo en casa y ayúdennos a vencer la inflación".

Con este sencillo truco, no sólo se pueden convertir los billetes de 5 euros en billetes de 50 euros, sino también los de 10 euros en billetes de 100 euros, los de 20 euros en billetes de 200 euros, los de 50 euros en billetes de 500 euros, los de 100 euros en billetes de 1000 euros y los de 200 euros en billetes de 2000 euros. Según el BCE, el método también puede aplicarse a las monedas.

En el pasado, el Banco Central Europeo ha sido criticado en repetidas ocasiones por mantener su política de impresión de dinero a pesar del aumento de la inflación. Resulta aún más sorprendente que la institución financiera prefiera ahora utilizar la escritura convencional en lugar de sofisticados procesos de impresión para llevar a cabo sus objetivos de política monetaria, lo que supone un claro cambio de orientación en detrimento de las medidas más burocráticas.

Sin embargo, los críticos advierten que la inusual medida del BCE está abriendo las puertas a la delincuencia monetaria. "Es evidente que Lagarde no tiene ni idea del tipo de travesuras que pueden causar los estafadores astutos con esta peligrosa tecnología", explica Vincent Coyne, profesor de Economía en la UCD. "Qué nos dice que un loco se detenga en añadir un solo cero al final, seremos Zimbabue en cuestión de días".


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Se refiere a que cuando los tipos de interés en Europa estén al 5% el cambio eur/usd será muy diferente. Que para entonces España continué en el club es otra historia.



Cuando crees que meterán el halconazo de subir los tipos al 15 %??

El dato de inflación de junio va a ser malo, la fed se reunirá en Junio e imagino que subirán tipos.


----------



## alfamadrid (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Huele como cuando suena la salchipapa de Leticia Sabater


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Jun 2022)

Bueno, como la cosa se pone sería ya -por fin-, voy a invocar a la vieja guardia. Puede que se manifieste... @bertok, @tochovista.


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Jun 2022)

restaurantes sin mesas, este mes la extra, los hoteles al 100% este verano, la gente parriba y pabajo con la gasolina a 2 eur.

todo sigue igual amegos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cuando crees que meterán el halconazo de subir los tipos al 15 %??
> 
> El dato de inflación de junio va a ser malo, la fed se reunirá en Junio e imagino que subirán tipos.



La FED sube otro 0,75% en Julio y luego tres veces más antes de Navidad.

No se si llegarán tanto como el 15% pero volckerazo y luego muchos años de tipos elevados es muy probable.


----------



## Raedero (21 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me parece de verdad es que de haber un hostión, nadie tiene ni puta idea de por dónde va a venir.


----------



## Kareo (21 Jun 2022)

Yo he escuchado rumores que si dices tres veces inflación delante del espejo del baño, se invoca a Lagarde como a Candyman. Te sonríe y te destripa con un garfio en forma de curva de balance de activos del BCE.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Jun 2022)

mambo dijo:


> Jojojo
> *El BCE pide a los ciudadanos de la UE que añadan un cero a mano a los billetes para luchar contra la inflación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098239
> ...



Mañana me compro un Tesla


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Bueno, como la cosa se pone sería ya -por fin-, voy a invocar a la vieja guardia. Puede que se manifieste... @bertok, @tochovista.



Mira a ver si se pasan si, me han dejado más solo que la una aquí vendiendo el madmax...


----------



## Petruska (21 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Y la voz esa no te dijo "SE VIENEN COSITAS"?



Estoy de los nervios, ¿qué tenemos que hacer? ¿comprarnos un FIAT?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Jun 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Estoy de los nervios, ¿qué tenemos que hacer? ¿comprarnos un FIAT?



Venirte conmigo a pasar el madmax a estambul.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Mira a ver si se pasan si, me han dejado más solo que la una aquí vendiendo el madmax...



A veces me recuerdas a Bertok. 
Jajajaja


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Jun 2022)

1 de julio paga extra de pensiones y funcionarios

Salvo error.....

10.000 millones X 2 de pensiones 

7.000 a 8.000 millones funcis X 2

Aprox 35.000 millones de pavos el 1 de julio


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> 1 de julio paga extra de pensiones y funcionarios
> 
> Salvo error.....
> 
> ...



¿Irá por ahí lo de la reunión del gobierno?


----------



## pepinox (21 Jun 2022)

El Consejo de Ministros de este finde: van a decir que el descuento en la gasofa no se hará al momento como ahora, sino que se hará al hacer la declaración del IRPF del año que viene, y que bajan la velocidad máxima a 110 km/h en autovias/autopistas. Y el IVA lo suben al 25%.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (21 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Irá por ahí lo de la reunión del gobierno?



El 30 junio acaba IRPF 

Teniendo en cuenta que lo gordo del IRPF ha sido retenido ya mes a mes, no sé lo que neto han cogido

Pero como no llegan los 10.000 millones de pavos al mes de Draghi, parece que algo no cuadra 

Un socialista sin dinero para gastar es lo más peligroso del mundo porque no le dejas ser buena persona


----------



## cohynetes (21 Jun 2022)

No creo ya para febrero que hay mundial


----------



## remosinganas (21 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> 1 de julio paga extra de pensiones y funcionarios
> 
> Salvo error.....
> 
> ...



ezoo no es nahh chikiii...


----------



## Apretrujillos (21 Jun 2022)

El sábado consejo de ministros con nueva paguita de 300 lerus


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Jun 2022)

Que venga ya el guano purificador


----------



## poppom (21 Jun 2022)

En Somalia se llenan las terrazas?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> El Consejo de Ministros de este finde: van a decir que el descuento en la gasofa no se hará al momento como ahora, sino que se hará al hacer la declaración del IRPF del año que viene, y que bajan la velocidad máxima a 110 km/h en autovias/autopistas. Y el IVA lo suben al 25%.



La semana pasada les pusieron MUY firmes. En crecimiento intermensual ya estamos en recesión que con este nivel de inflación significa estanflación. No se lo que habrán ordenado en Bruselas a cambio del rescate, pero me temo que la máquina de picar carne ya se ha puesto en funcionamiento...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> 1 de julio paga extra de pensiones y funcionarios
> 
> Salvo error.....
> 
> ...



4% del PIB real.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Jun 2022)

Tranqui, no eres el primero.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

ESTO HAN PUESTO EN LOS COMENARIOS. NO TENGO MANERA DE CORROBORARLO . SE PODRA VER EN ALGUNA WEB USA QUIZA








Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.


On 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce court case against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant in Clark Nevada Court System. Court records for this case are available from Regional Justice Center.




unicourt.com





*MORENO BAEANA ELIAS GADENA ALIAS EL FRANCES*
*RESACON EN LAS VEGAS *














SCOn 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce lawsuit against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant. This case was filed in Clark Nevada Court System,






25/06/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Demandante, presentó una demanda de Familia - Disolución Matrimonial/Divorcio contra Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Demandado. Este caso fue presentado en el Sistema Judicial de Clark Nevada,






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

ESTO HAN PUESTO EN LOS COMENARIOS. NO TENGO MANERA DE CORROBORARLO . SE PODRA VER EN ALGUNA WEB USA QUIZA
HAY MUCHA GENTE CON ESOS NOMBRES. PERO SERIA MUY LOL





*MORENO BAEANA *
*ELIAS GADENA ALIAS EL FRANCES*
*RESACON EN LAS VEGAS *



*








Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.


On 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce court case against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant in Clark Nevada Court System. Court records for this case are available from Regional Justice Center.




unicourt.com




*










*

LUEGO EL DIVORCIO DE QUE SE LES PASO EL PEDO O ALGO *














SCOn 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce lawsuit against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant. This case was filed in Clark Nevada Court System,

25/06/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Demandante, presentó una demanda de Familia - Disolución Matrimonial/Divorcio contra Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Demandado. Este caso fue presentado en el Sistema Judicial de Clark Nevada,

¿SERAN ESTOS DOS ? HAY GENTE CON EL MISMO NOMBRE








​


----------



## capitan anchoa (22 Jun 2022)

Solo digo una cosa, no es por ser alarmista pero la falta de lluvias y el calor que ha venido en mayo, que es completamente anómalo... ha hecho mucho daño en el campo. Cuando el campo falla, todo lo demás también, por algo es llamado el sector "primario"


----------



## Soy forero (22 Jun 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

FALLA BASTANTES
PERO ACIERTA OTRAS


VK VINCENT BLACK SWAN







​


----------



## remosinganas (22 Jun 2022)

si es que van a venir las hostias por todos lados..


----------



## overdrive1979 (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La semana pasada les pusieron MUY firmes. En crecimiento intermensual ya estamos en recesión que con este nivel de inflación significa estanflación. No se lo que habrán ordenado en Bruselas a cambio del rescate, pero me temo que la máquina de picar carne ya se ha puesto en funcionamiento...



¿Recuerdas cuando en 2010 Obama llamó a Zapatero para darle el últimatum de que debía aprobar recortes duros de la noche a la mañana y que dos o tres días después empezó a meter la tijera por primera vez en su legislatura?

¿Consideras qué se está repitiendo la jugada y que hace pocos días desde Bruselas le han dado un toque serio y qué ahora los ministros están acojonados tratando de ver como anuncian el inminente plan ajuste a la borregada de la mejor manera posible?


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Jun 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Jun 2022)

Lo de la inflación la verdad es que era evidente si se imprimió en 2020 lo que no habia en los escritos y de manera brutal...

El otro gran problema es el coste de la energía y la alimentación, que a mi lo que mas me jode es que en todos estos años España no se haya puesto mucho mas las pilas con las energías renovables y no sea tan dependiente de los recursos que no tiene. Lo de aquel impuesto al sol y demas es que es para matar a mucho hijo de puta gobernante.

Luego todas estas cosas serias se juntan con cosas absurdas e impensables para una situación tan complicada como estar debatiando sobre si una mujer puede tener pene, que no les pase nada a los criminales extranjeros, atontamiento generalizado, el covid y demas y es que dices vivimos en un mundo absolutamente patético que prioriza lo no importante para no tener que pensar en lo importante que es lo que requiere un esfuerzo y trabajo complejo y seriedad para arregrarlo.

Pero es que mismamente el otro dia en Andalucia sale con mayoría absoluta una organización criminal, no dicho por mi si no por jueces, ¿cómo España no se va a merecer lo que le pase o peores cosas?


----------



## grom (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hombre!! Pero si es el heconomijta que creía que la estanflación iba a diluir todas sus deudas.
> 
> Cómo lo llevas salao? Ya te has despertado del sueño?



Manda cojones que critiques tu. Que hasta hace nada sostenias contra viento y marea que "no iba a haber inflacion"

Manda huevos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

​ 
​ 
​ 
CEO and COO of MindGeek, parent company of Pornhub,

 have resigned, sources say

Two sources told The Globe that the Montreal company also plans to lay off staff









CEO and COO of MindGeek, parent company of Pornhub, have resigned


Alongside the management changes, two sources with close links to the company said that MindGeek had begun laying off a number of its staff




www.theglobeandmail.com






Jun 21, 2022 · 6:35 PM UTC · dlvr.it
​


----------



## nOkia_XXI (22 Jun 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas cuando en 2010 Obama llamó a Zapatero para darle el últimatum de que debía aprobar recortes duros de la noche a la mañana y que dos o tres días después empezó a meter la tijera por primera vez en su legislatura?
> 
> ¿Consideras qué se está repitiendo la jugada y que hace pocos días desde Bruselas le han dado un toque serio y qué ahora los ministros están acojonados tratando de ver como anuncian el inminente plan ajuste a la borregada de la mejor manera posible?



Que plan de ajuste, si el sábado han quedado en moncloa para regarnos de dinero a todos!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

@elonmusk 1h




Jun 21, 2022 · 3:53 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone

precio de la gasolina per gallon​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

AMAZON
Y LAS JAULAS | CAJA DE ALMACEN CON HUMANO DENTRO
SON EL MAYOR AVANCE EN UN TRABAJO AUTOMONO
LIBERTAD FINANCIERA
Y PROGRESO PERSONAL
DESDE VAMOS



*WAGIE = REMERO 

bezos los robos autonomos que acabaran con los remeros que pensaban que las cryptos eran para que ellos se hicieran ricos*
*y perdieron en la burbuja planificada de las cryptos *














​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

__





LAS ÉLITES YA NO NECESITAN REMEROS


https://bumerania.com/ 15000/EUROS POR ROBOT. ESTÁ CLARO QUE NO PAGARÁN LOS EMRESAURIOS IMPUESTOS POR EL TRABAJO DE LOS ROBOTS. EN 5 AÑOS NO CONTRATARÁN A NADIE EN DETERMINADOS SECTORES.




www.burbuja.info











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

*BIDEN *
*
TAMBIEN A REMAR COMO VOSOTROS
*
*GVARROS *


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas cuando en 2010 Obama llamó a Zapatero para darle el últimatum de que debía aprobar recortes duros de la noche a la mañana y que dos o tres días después empezó a meter la tijera por primera vez en su legislatura?
> 
> ¿Consideras qué se está repitiendo la jugada y que hace pocos días desde Bruselas le han dado un toque serio y qué ahora los ministros están acojonados tratando de ver como anuncian el inminente plan ajuste a la borregada de la mejor manera posible?



No es que lo piense es que se ha filtrado en varios medios. De hecho si no es por la rueda de prensa de Lagarde el otro día, los bonos se hubieran continuado hundiendo. Ahora se ha hundido un poco el Alemán a costa de sostener el Español, el Italiano y tal...

Hay mucho ruido, tanto politico como comercial dependiendo de lo que venda cada cual incluso a partir de la perspectiva y situación de cada quien. En cualquier caso, la realidad es clara y marca que nos encontramos en una especie de 2007, pero partiendo de una peor posición tanto por tipos como por endeudamiento y productividad.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jun 2022)

Octubre goder, O C T U B R E. ¿Qué no leéis burbuga, o que?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Manda cojones que critiques tu. Que hasta hace nada sostenias contra viento y marea que "no iba a haber inflacion"
> 
> Manda huevos.



Y sigo manteniendo que no hay el tipo de inflación que defendiais. Estamos ante un proceso estanflacionario, en el que si bien interviene la cuestión monetaria, ésta no es su principal causa. Además ni va a diluir deuda, ni va a incrementar salarios, ni va a devaluar el Euro de la forma que pronosticabais. Es más, si el BCE tiene los cojones suficientes vas a volver a ver el Euro en el entorno de los 1,40 dólares.

Eres muy simple y por tanto simplificas todo en exceso de forma burlesca.


----------



## IMPULSES (22 Jun 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> restaurantes sin mesas, este mes la extra, los hoteles al 100% este verano, la gente parriba y pabajo con la gasolina a 2 eur.
> 
> todo sigue igual amegos.



Eso es lo que no consigue explicar ni la lógica ni los fundamentos de la economía


----------



## IMPULSES (22 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> El Consejo de Ministros de este finde: van a decir que el descuento en la gasofa no se hará al momento como ahora, sino que se hará al hacer la declaración del IRPF del año que viene, y que bajan la velocidad máxima a 110 km/h en autovias/autopistas. Y el IVA lo suben al 25%.



Pues de ser así,saludaremos al mad max


----------



## IMPULSES (22 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> En Somalia se llenan las terrazas?



Si y como en Española no curra ni Dios.


----------



## Alberto1989 (22 Jun 2022)

Estamos viviendo historia.

Se está pasando de un sistema monetario, a un sistema de crédito social.

Pero primero tienen que tumbar todas las monedas. El dolar será la ultima en caer. Luego vendran los gomets.

¿Haces cosas a favor del NWO? + 200 gomets.

¿No colaboras con el NWO? -1000 gomets. A ver como comes este mes.

Las mujeres van a empezar a buscar quien tiene más gomets, seran los nuevos posicionaditos.


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Jun 2022)

No pasará nada. Nunca pasa nada. Aunque ojalá vengan los hombres de negro a recortar gasto público a tope. Y


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

El ostión va a ser en pleno verano...


1 de julio paga extra de pensiones y funcionarios Salvo error..... 10.000 millones X 2 de pensiones 7.000 a 8.000 millones funcis X 2 Aprox 35.000 millones de pavos el 1 de julio 4% del PIB real.




www.burbuja.info




FALLA BASTANTES

PERO ACIERTA OTRAS


VK VINCENT BLACK SWAN

​* Redwave Crashin * @Redwavecrashin  2 hours ago

@vincentkennedy blackswan event? something unprepared for about to occur? 






​


----------



## Gusman (22 Jun 2022)

Mientras cobre la extra a mi plin..


----------



## John Smmith (22 Jun 2022)

De momento nuesrtro amados funcionarios y jubilados langostos alquilapisos han cobrado hoy su paga doble. No solo los abueletes de vallecas que cobran 800€, tambien, proporcionalmente los jubiletas de bien. No solo los funcionarios de a pie, tambien los que llevan dos años de baja por depresion o se tocan el potorro a dos manos mientras os miran con cara de asco.

Asi pues, en este acto solemne nos han endosado un nuevo credito a pagar por los cuatro remeros muertos de hambre que quedamos aqui.

Enhorabuena a los premiados. 

Por lo tanto será, si llega, en octubre. Erio, sal a la calle que no te enteras.


----------



## Saco de papas (22 Jun 2022)

Marc Vidal estaba esta mañana en plan apocalíptico en la uno.

Se han acojonado todos hasta el punto de la resignación.

Decía que básicamente no hay solución, y el petardazo será antes de fin de año.

Que ni se está haciendo una mierda salvo inyectar más dinero que a su vez crea más inflación.

Que lo que viene es aterrador, algo que no hemos visto nunca.

Dice que en Septimbre empieza la degradación porque el verano tapará con mucha niebla la bola de mierda que viene, pero a la vuelta la veremos en su total magnitud.

No se aventura a decir algo a corto, pero podrían pasar cosas puntuales.

También comentaba de que aparte de que será gradual, que en Europa no hay nadie al volante, y que es muy difícil que se enderece la situación porque no están preparados para hacerlo.


----------



## Camaro SS (22 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Mañana me compro un Tesla



Elon Musk también conoce el truco de añadir ceros. Y el del kiosko de la esquina.


----------



## Maroon7 (22 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que el sábado no va a empezar con los recortes, más bien al contrario. Van a anunciar más paguitas (subida del 15% a las no contributivas), más bonos sociales, más subvenciones al transporte público. 









 Sánchez mueve ficha tras el fiasco andaluz y aprobará el sábado nuevas medidas anticrisis


Reunirá al Consejo de Ministros de forma extraordinaria para impulsar un segundo plan de choque que ayude a los más vulnerables



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Jun 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
> La crisis es solo para remeros



Ah pues entonces no tengo que preocuparme...


----------



## hijodeputin (22 Jun 2022)

Maroon7 dijo:


> Pues parece que el sábado no va a empezar con los recortes, más bien al contrario. Van a anunciar más paguitas (subida del 15% a las no contributivas), más bonos sociales, más subvenciones al transporte público.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues el tio está quemando hasta el último cartucho en plan suicida. Y eso que el pusilánime de Rajoy era un farruco también, pero este directamente es un suicida y un inconsciente.


----------



## Cicciolino (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Un día más en el forito para Eladio:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jun 2022)

tendra que venir LA DERECHA a arreglar la economia con recortes, tras lo cual habrá alertas antifascistas y ciudadanos achacando la ruina a Feijoo en lugar de a Sanchez jojojojjoo asi todo el rato en bucle


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

Joder pero esta es la buena ya?

Deberíamos haber vivido segun burbuja:

10 Guerras mundiales
22 Crisis finales
8 Octubres mortales
2 apocalipsis nucleares
1 holocausto zombie
5 desabastecimientos masivos

No podemos estar llenando la despensa cada vez y luego tener que estar a base de latunes que sino se caducan porque no vino la debacle.

Seguro que teneis acciones en los latunes cabrones


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> tendra que venir LA DERECHA a arreglar la economia con recortes, tras lo cual habrá alertas antifascistas y ciudadanos achacando la ruina a Feijoo en lugar de a Sanchez jojojojjoo asi todo el rato en bucle



debería haber responsabilidad económica en la gestión.

esto es un cachondeo.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 Jun 2022)

Muchas risas pero la del 2008 no fue ninguna broma…entre otras cosas el caos político que llevamos arrastrando surgió de aquella crisis. 

No nos matamos por las calles pero el paro se disparó, mucha gente emigró y no no hubo rescate de puro milagro.

Y eso con la hucha de las pensiones que saquear, sin la deuda disparada. Lo de ahora puede ser impredecible.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Marc Vidal estaba esta mañana en plan apocalíptico en la uno.
> 
> Se han acojonado todos hasta el punto de la resignación.
> 
> ...



Se vienen cositas.


----------



## kremito (22 Jun 2022)

A mi me pilla en la playa, menos mal.


----------



## Scire (22 Jun 2022)

Maroon7 dijo:


> Pues parece que el sábado no va a empezar con los recortes, más bien al contrario. Van a anunciar más paguitas (subida del 15% a las no contributivas), más bonos sociales, más subvenciones al transporte público.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Padro Sánchez chuleara a la UE si hace falta. Hace lo que le da la gana.
Le da igual todo excepto él mismo. 

ZP era tonto, pero tenía cierta conexión con la realidad, era además obediente con Europa -mucho le debía- y hasta, aunque torcido, tenía algún principio.
PS es listo, pero no le puede los escrúpulos para auparse adonde sea. No es que esté desconectado de la realidad, es que no le importa.


----------



## ELOS (22 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues espero que los bancos vuelvan a dar interés.



Y será un interés alto.

sí es que la inflación nos deja algo antes


----------



## Pelamios1 (22 Jun 2022)

Antonio hara lo que le venga en gana segun le de el aire de un sitio u otro. Es posible que tengamos escudo social este finde y eliminar una paga extra el lunes. Aqui lo importante es si las luces del banco de España estan encendidas por la noche o no. Esto ya sabemos como va.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> La hostia que viene va a ser tan grande que uno no sabe si prepararse para ella o marcarse un carpe diem.
> 
> Lo de abrir la despensa y solo ver latunes ya cansa.




Tira los latunes y llena la despensa única y exclusivamente de esto:








Te garantizo un madmax más divertido.


----------



## Lobo macho (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Estamos ya en la penúltima fase del ciclo de Hayek.
> 
> Las hormigas están con el agua al cuello debido a que las cigarras, que consumen recursos con los papeles impresos por la banca central, les están quitando las materias primas para irse de terrazas o crear start ups de humo. Ante esta situación, el sector productivo pide refinanciación para paliar la subida de costos (provocado por las cigarras enchufadas a impresora, como he dicho), lo que hará presionar al alza el interés al que prestan los bancos.
> 
> ...



Ni hormigas ni cigarras ni pollas en vinagre. Se ha desmontado el aparato de los estados para aumentar el poder de entidades supranacionales con el único interés de aumentar su poder para, como "paperclip maximizers", producir más beneficios sin tener en cuenta ni de donde salen ni cómo se producen. El resultado es el que cabía esperar, para maximizar los beneficios han destruído todo aquello que los producía.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jun 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> El sábado consejo de ministros con nueva paguita de 300 lerus



Lo curioso es que son capaces...SI, rotundamente...gastan como si no hubiera mañana!!

Coño, es que igual saben que no hay mañana!!! Hagan lo que hagan...lo mismo es la filosofia "de perdidos al rio...".


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> ¡Estad en vela no sabes el día ni la hora!
> Mateo 24, 42-51.
> 
> *Del santo Evangelio según san Mateo 24, 42-51*
> _En aquel tiempo, dijo Jesús a sus discípulos: Estad en vela, porque no sabéis qué día vendrá vuestro Señor. Comprended que si supiera el dueño de casa a qué hora de la noche viene el ladrón, estaría en vela y no dejaría abrir un boquete en su casa. Por eso estad también vosotros preparados, porque a la hora que menos penséis viene el Hijo del Hombre. ¿Dónde hay un criado fiel y cuidadoso, a quien el amo encarga de dar a la servidumbre la comida a sus horas? Pues dichoso ese criado, si el amo, al llegar, lo encuentra portándose así. Os aseguro que le confiará la administración de todos sus bienes. Pero si el criado es un canalla y, pensando que su amo tardará, empieza a pegar a sus compañeros, y a comer y a beber con los borrachos, el día y la hora que menos se lo espera, llegará el amo y lo hará pedazos, como se merecen los hipócritas. Allí será el llanto y el rechinar de dientes._




El "criado canalla" en este caso son los prejubilados y jubilados premium rentistas y los aristo-funcivagos ¿no?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ni hormigas ni cigarras ni pollas en vinagre. Se ha desmontado el aparato de los estados para aumentar el poder de entidades supranacionales con el único interés de aumentar su poder para, como "paperclip maximizers", producir más beneficios sin tener en cuenta ni de donde salen ni cómo se producen. El resultado es el que cabía esperar, para maximizar los beneficios han destruído todo aquello que los producía.



Han matado a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

"Putin malo, bacunah goenas .. gñeeeeeeeeec"


----------



## PedrelGuape (22 Jun 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
> La crisis es solo para remeros



Los cojones.

Cuando autónomos y remeros cansados del juego, dejemos de pagar, ya veremos de donde cobran los mantenidos del estado.

Que no va a pasar? Tiempo al tiempo, es mas importante comer y colchón que banco y colaborar con terrorismo de estado; en la vida hay prioridades.

Además, no tienen nada con que coaccionar al que se baje del sistema. Sí, no tendrá nada (a su nombre), pero tampoco obligaciones, será casi libre, o al menos mas que el resto.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Estamos inmersos en plena derroicion
> Lo vemos, lo sentimos, lo vivimos
> Cada día, al pagar la luz, al pagar el combustible, al comprar en el Super
> Todo el mundo es consciente que algo pasa, pero no quieren admitirlo
> ...




El puto Peak Oil de el que mucha gente se reía y burlaba en este foro, llegó en 2018 y estamos en caída, lo de la subida de combustibles, la luz y la "crisis energética" son los primeros síntomas.

Mucho hijo de puta y vividor, sobretodo rentistas usureros y "anfitriones" de AIRBNB, que no producen nada, van a rechinar de dientes, lo del Covic (todo parado) fue un ensayo.


Ya se está recortando el turismo (los vuelos) por la parte de abajo y sibilinamente, por que el queroseno no alcanza. Dicen no se qué de que no tienen trabajadores, cuando eso se arregla de un telefonazo. Ya lo a dicho el Becerra: este es el último verano, Carpe Diem".










Cancelan más de 3.000 vuelos en Estados Unidos durante el fin de semana


Ha sido un fin de semana ajetreado de cancelaciones en los Estados Unidos. Según Flight Aware, hubo 1.473 cancelaciones el viernes y 858 cancelaciones de vuelos este sábado. Eso eleva el total a aproximadamente 3.247 cancelaciones de vuelos este fin de semana.




www.google.com













Lufthansa y Eurowings cancelan cientos de vuelos en julio por falta personal


La aerolínea Lufthansa y su filial de vuelos de bajo coste Eurowings van a cancelar cientos de vuelos en julio por falta de personal en las propias compañías aéreas y en los servicios de los aeropuertos y en tierra




www.google.com













Crisis de personal en las aerolíneas: EasyJet, British y Lufthansa cancelan miles de vuelos para verano


Los aeropuertos limitan el número de vuelos al día y las aerolíneas cancelan su operativa a las puertas del primer verano sin restricciones




www.google.com






Ya lo avisó el Bill Gates hace dos años en Davos. Bill Gates invierte en TIERRA DE CULTIVO, es el mayor terrateniente de EEUU, ni un duro se gata en pisitos y criptomierdas piramidales inviables si falta energía...

Las "clases mierdas" que ya no nos hacen falta, al tren, que ya no se puede desperdiciar petróleo.


*'El Gran Reseteo' de Davos concluye con la implantación de los viajes en trenes-cama y el fin del capitalismo*
*Los líderes del Foro Económico Mundial anuncian el adelanto de la Agenda 2030, porque los ciudadanos "ya están preparados".*










'El Gran Reseteo' de Davos concluye con los trenes-cama y el fin del capitalismo


Los líderes del Foro Económico Mundial anuncian el adelanto de la Agenda 2030, porque los ciudadanos "ya están preparados".




www.libremercado.com





Nos vamos a joder todos, por supuesto, pero la cura de humildad va a ser brotal, más de uno que se creía un Rockefeller, va a flipar.


----------



## Euler (22 Jun 2022)

Karvón hezpañol ho derrohizión


----------



## Noega (22 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Solo digo una cosa, no es por ser alarmista pero la falta de lluvias y el calor que ha venido en mayo, que es completamente anómalo... ha hecho mucho daño en el campo. Cuando el campo falla, todo lo demás también, por algo es llamado el sector "primario"



esa anomalia es inducida por la mano del hombre , estelas quimicas o chemtrails se llama....


----------



## carlosjpc (22 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El puto Peak Oil de el que mucha gente se reía y burlaba en este foro, llegó en 2018 y estamos en caída, lo de la subida de combustibles, la luz y la "crisis energética" son los primeros síntomas.
> 
> Mucho hijo de puta y vividor, sobretodo rentistas usureros y "anfitriones" de AIRBNB, que no producen nada, van a rechinar de dientes, lo del Covic (todo parado) fue un ensayo.
> 
> ...



*Agenda 2025: Los líderes del Foro Económico Mundial anuncian el adelanto de la Agenda 2030, porque los ciudadanos "no, nos han pegao una paliza".*


----------



## Noega (22 Jun 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas cuando en 2010 Obama llamó a Zapatero para darle el últimatum de que debía aprobar recortes duros de la noche a la mañana y que dos o tres días después empezó a meter la tijera por primera vez en su legislatura?
> 
> ¿Consideras qué se está repitiendo la jugada y que hace pocos días desde Bruselas le han dado un toque serio y qué ahora los ministros están acojonados tratando de ver como anuncian el inminente plan ajuste a la borregada de la mejor manera posible?



Me correria de gusto viendo a estos hijos de puta teniendo que anunciar en sede parlamentaria las medidas a tomar para meter la tijera en forma de recortes.....


----------



## butricio (22 Jun 2022)

En verano se veranea.

Lo hemos visto con el covic 2 veces


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jun 2022)

butricio dijo:


> En verano se veranea.
> 
> Lo hemos visto con el covic 2 veces



Sí, pero también se aprueban medidas impopulares aprovechando que la gente está distraída en la playa y suda de todo.


----------



## Noega (22 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lo de la inflación la verdad es que era evidente si se imprimió en 2020 lo que no habia en los escritos y de manera brutal...
> 
> El otro gran problema es el coste de la energía y la alimentación, que a mi lo que mas me jode es que en todos estos años España no se haya puesto mucho mas las pilas con las energías renovables y no sea tan dependiente de los recursos que no tiene. Lo de aquel impuesto al sol y demas es que es para matar a mucho hijo de puta gobernante.
> 
> ...



Las renobobas son un puñetero lastre , menos eficientes y mas caras , ademas de contaminar mas tanto en el proceso de fabricacion como de reciclado al final de la vida util ( las palas de los aerogeneradores no se pueden reciclar .... se entierran directamente ) .
Debemos potenciar lo nuestro , central termica de carbon y energia nuclear , con todos los avances medioambientale posibles , pero esas dos como base principal ....


----------



## Noega (22 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lo de la inflación la verdad es que era evidente si se imprimió en 2020 lo que no habia en los escritos y de manera brutal...
> 
> El otro gran problema es el coste de la energía y la alimentación, que a mi lo que mas me jode es que en todos estos años España no se haya puesto mucho mas las pilas con las energías renovables y no sea tan dependiente de los recursos que no tiene. Lo de aquel impuesto al sol y demas es que es para matar a mucho hijo de puta gobernante.
> 
> ...



En andalucia ya tuvieron mafia socialista chiringuitera durante 40 años , gastando el dinero de los parados en putas y coca. 
Lastima para ellos que al buscar una alternativa se encuentran con la misma politica chiringuitera, continuista y globalista, tropezar dos veces con la misma piedra y tal...


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## CALIXTO (22 Jun 2022)

No es por joder...





Precio de la tarifa de luz por horas HOY | Consulta ahora ✅


Comprueba aquí el Precio actual de la Luz | Precios máximos y mínimos de la luz a lo largo del día, con y sin Discriminación Horaria del día que quieras




tarifaluzhora.es


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> *Agenda 2025: Los líderes del Foro Económico Mundial anuncian el adelanto de la Agenda 2030, porque los ciudadanos "no, nos han pegao una paliza".*




Se masca la tragedia.


----------



## ¿Qué? (22 Jun 2022)

Va a haber recesión.

Contracción del consumo
Crecimientos negativos de la economía
Paro
Huelgas
Manifestaciones
Desahucios
Hambre
Enfermedades
Conflictos armados
Muerte

Lo estamos repitiendo aqui por activa y por pasiva


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (22 Jun 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Va a haber recesión.
> 
> Contracción del consumo
> Crecimientos negativos de la economía
> ...




Puede ser.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jun 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Va a haber recesión.
> 
> Contracción del consumo
> Crecimientos negativos de la economía
> ...



Esto vendrá después del verano, quizá a principios del año próximo en función de lo que haga el BCE:


Contracción del consumo
Crecimientos negativos de la economía
Paro
Hambre
Pero todo esto solo vendrá cuando gobierne la derecha, que para evitarlo/provocarlo el PSOE maneja a su antojo a los sindicatos y medios de comunicación:

Huelgas
Manifestaciones
Desahucios
Enfermedades
Conflictos armados
Muerte


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Muchas risas pero la del 2008 no fue ninguna broma…entre otras cosas el caos político que llevamos arrastrando surgió de aquella crisis.
> 
> No nos matamos por las calles pero el paro se disparó, mucha gente emigró y no no hubo rescate de puro milagro.
> 
> Y eso con la hucha de las pensiones que saquear, sin la deuda disparada. Lo de ahora puede ser impredecible.



Vamos a ser claros, lo de España era crónica de una muerte anunciada, por ello aquí hace ya mucho que no se hace país sino que se saquean los restos.


----------



## vinavil (22 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Ahorrar que el fiat se va a apreciar una barbaridad.
> 
> La reserva federal se ha puesto seria. Y el peronizado BCE tendrá que hacer lo mismo arregañadientes.





Pero si todavía no han subido los tipos ni una vez y ya están diciendo que en Septiembre van a dejar de subirlos.
Mira la cara de subnormal que tiene:








*Philip Lane, está intentando frenar el entusiasmo de los halcones y el mercado por las subidas de los tipos. El banquero irlandés ha admitido (como hizo la presidenta del BCE, Christine Lagarde, hace dos semanas) que para septiembre la puerta está abierta para un alza de 50 puntos básicos, pero "la trayectoria de los tipos se frenará, si la economía se desacelera más de lo esperado"*










Lane (BCE) no va a poner fácil que los tipos sigan subiendo a partir de septiembre


El economista jefe del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Philip Lane, está intentando frenar el entusiasmo de los halcones y el mercado por las subidas de los tipos. El banquero irlandés ha admitido (como hizo la presidenta del BCE, Christine Lagarde, hace dos semanas) que para septiembre la puerta...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (22 Jun 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Los cojones.
> 
> Cuando autónomos y remeros cansados del juego, dejemos de pagar, ya veremos de donde cobran los mantenidos del estado.
> 
> ...



Ese es el camino!

"Borrarse" del Sistema.

Asumir que es más inteligente no tener nada a nuestro nombre y no darles ni un puto duro a estos sinvergüenzas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (22 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El puto Peak Oil de el que mucha gente se reía y burlaba en este foro, llegó en 2018 y estamos en caída, lo de la subida de combustibles, la luz y la "crisis energética" son los primeros síntomas.
> 
> Mucho hijo de puta y vividor, sobretodo rentistas usureros y "anfitriones" de AIRBNB, que no producen nada, van a rechinar de dientes, lo del Covic (todo parado) fue un ensayo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo salvo en el cuento del "Peak Oil".

Ese "Peak Oil" es otra fantasía digna de Greta la Majareta.

Lo que quieren es destruir el modo de vida occidental. Punto.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (22 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Pero si todavía no han subido los tipos ni una vez y ya están diciendo que en Septiembre van a dejar de subirlos.
> Mira la cara de subnormal que tiene:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098465
> ...



Parece el guion de una película de Pajares y Esteso.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Va a haber recesión.
> 
> Contracción del consumo
> Crecimientos negativos de la economía
> ...



Estanflación. En realidad el problema no es ni la inflación actual ni la recesión inminente, sino la convivencia de ambas extendida en el tiempo.

Para la primera existe solución, para la segunda también, pero para los procesos donde se dan ambas a la vez no. De hecho ni es inflación, ni es recesión, es estanflación.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Pero si todavía no han subido los tipos ni una vez y ya están diciendo que en Septiembre van a dejar de subirlos.
> Mira la cara de subnormal que tiene:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098465
> ...



Es que con esa cara de mongolo no se puede esperar más de ese tal Lane. Una inflación del 10% y unos tipos de interés a cero supone un tipo de interés real del -10%.


----------



## ewallpro (22 Jun 2022)

Imposible que en verano veamos nada. Imposible. En Verano, y más este verano, el gasto de las familias va a irse a máximos. Terrazas llenas, hoteles con precios por las nubes sin habitaciones, restaurantes en los que no entras sin reserva... España en verano es eso. ¿Que puede empezar a bajar la cosa? Puede, pero no lo percibiremos.

Después de verano será otra cosa evidentemente. Supongo que a nivel político, el BCE seguirá dando patadas para adelante permitiendo el gasto de los países hiperendeudados, por lo que tampoco veremos grandes movidas a corto y medio plazo.

Sin embargo, y a diferencia de otras crisis que yo haya vivido, esta gran inflación que tenemos si que se va a notar en el bolsillo de la gente. Entre gasolina, precios de la comida, energía y otros gastos en general, una familia media en España puede estar gastando 300-500 euros más al mes que hace un año tirando por lo bajo. Y eso sí que tiene que notarse en el poder adquisitivo y en el consumo, que debería caer fuertemente a partir de septiembre.

Como a esto se le añada una crisis económica destructora de empleo, entonces si que la ostia será brutal. Una familia con gastos 20% superiores a los del año pasado, que pierda el sueldo de uno de los cónyuges, entra directamente en 'suspensión de pagos'


----------



## HaCHa (22 Jun 2022)

No va a pasar una mierda y vosotros lo sabéis.
Habrá un crash en octubre y está por ver si es en este octubre o en el del año que viene.


----------



## grom (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Y sigo manteniendo que no hay el tipo de inflación que defendiais. Estamos ante un proceso estanflacionario, en el que si bien interviene la cuestión monetaria, ésta no es su principal causa. Además ni va a diluir deuda, ni va a incrementar salarios, ni va a devaluar el Euro de la forma que pronosticabais. Es más, si el BCE tiene los cojones suficientes vas a volver a ver el Euro en el entorno de los 1,40 dólares.
> 
> Eres muy simple y por tanto simplificas todo en exceso de forma burlesca.



No es que yo simplifique nada.
Es que te equivocaste completamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Jun 2022)

ewallpro dijo:


> Imposible que en verano veamos nada. Imposible. En Verano, y más este verano, el gasto de las familias va a irse a máximos. Terrazas llenas, hoteles con precios por las nubes sin habitaciones, restaurantes en los que no entras sin reserva... España en verano es eso.
> 
> Después de verano será otra cosa evidentemente. Supongo que a nivel político, el BCE seguirá dando patadas para adelante permitiendo el gasto de los países hiperendeudados, por lo que tampoco veremos grandes movidas a corto y medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Los precios de los vuelos han subido un 20%.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Jun 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No va a pasar una mierda y vosotros lo sabéis.
> Habrá un crash en octubre y está por ver si es en este octubre o en el del año que viene.



Pero luego les regalaran los pisos por tapas de yogures.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Jun 2022)

Os acordáis de la crisis del 2008 todo fue a partir de sept.
Pues eso.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los precios de los vuelos han subido un 20%.



Lo des vuelos siempre se viajaba por trabajo o estudios o visitar familiar.
Solo la gente con dinero viajaba en avión todos los años.
Los padres primero pagaban su piso y luego viajaban.


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Jun 2022)

Pues yo sigo viendo las terrazas a reventar…
No va a pasar nada, como siempre y lo sabéis


----------



## ewallpro (22 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los precios de los vuelos han subido un 20%.



Y los hoteles idem, y tantas otras cosas. Pero en verano no percibiremos guano. La gente estaba esperando verano y disfrutar, y no será en verano cuando percibamos claramente que la cosa va mal.

Al revés, creo que percibiremos una vuelta a 'aquellos maravillosos años', aunque la cosa esté empezando a caer


----------



## señortopocho (22 Jun 2022)

No se si habrá guano, ostión o que vendrá pero lo que venga es artificial, tenemos noticias de que no tendremos ni pollos, vamos no me jodas, pollos que lo he comido hasta en país que ya viven en el guano perpetuo.


----------



## IPH_2 (22 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Muchas risas pero la del 2008 no fue ninguna broma…entre otras cosas el caos político que llevamos arrastrando surgió de aquella crisis.
> 
> No nos matamos por las calles pero el paro se disparó, mucha gente emigró y no no hubo rescate de puro milagro.
> 
> Y eso con la hucha de las pensiones que saquear, sin la deuda disparada. Lo de ahora puede ser impredecible.



De facto hubo rescate. Nos vendieron que los bancos iban a devolver el dinero. Jamás lo hicieron. 

Pero bien que lo pagamos entre todos.


----------



## Barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Llevas pronosticando el gran hostión más de dos años y no llega. Ya me eatoy empezando a poner de los nervios.
> 
> Ni hostión ni hostias. Si no apagan la impresora no habrá hostión. Y no hay previsión de que la apaguen.



Exactamente. Es así.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> No es que yo simplifique nada.
> Es que te equivocaste completamente.



Ah si? Entonces por qué Rusia ha entrado en deflación?

No te vuelvas loco, simplificas para llevar razón cuando no es así. Si Rusia te corta el grifo de los hidrocarburos y China el de las importaciones, lógicamente los precios se van a incrementar, maxime, cuando partes de una política monetaria proclive a dicho incremento, pero de ahí a catalogar tal escenario como inflación hay un largo recorrido.

Continuamos confundiendo un escenario inflacionario con uno estanflacionario que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## vecordis (22 Jun 2022)

1. Inflación
2. Caída de la bolsa 
3. Caída de los bancos
4. Caída del estado
5. Que sigue?
Alguien se acuerda?


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jun 2022)

La respuesta es: en cualquier mom eti

una vez que la cosa empieza a correr, ya toma vida autónoma


----------



## Gorkako (22 Jun 2022)

Al final dependerá del grifo de Eudopa, en cuanto corten y sigan subiendo tipos + inflación, la nueva burbuja que se está generando explotará (sí, hay cutre chaletes prefabricados en ciudades dormitorios a medio melón que venden como putos churros)
Os acordáis de 2008? pues esto es el titanic la tabla es el empleo y no no cabe Di Caprio en ella.


----------



## vecordis (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah si? Entonces por qué Rusia ha entrado en deflación?
> 
> No te vuelvas loco, simplificas para llevar razón cuando no es así. Si Rusia te corta el grifo de los hidrocarburos y China el de las importaciones, lógicamente los precios se van a incrementar, maxime, cuando partes de una política monetaria proclive a dicho incremento, pero de ahí a catalogar tal escenario como inflación hay un largo recorrido.
> 
> Continuamos confundiendo un escenario inflacionario con uno estanflacionario que no tiene nada que ver.



Los precios, han subido desde el conflicto de Rusia o desde mucho antes?


----------



## dalmore_12y (22 Jun 2022)

Noega dijo:


> Las renobobas son un puñetero lastre , menos eficientes y mas caras , ademas de contaminar mas tanto en el proceso de fabricacion como de reciclado al final de la vida util ( las palas de los aerogeneradores no se pueden reciclar .... se entierran directamente ) .
> Debemos potenciar lo nuestro , central termica de carbon y energia nuclear , con todos los avances medioambientale posibles , pero esas dos como base principal ....



En España ya llevamos dos (que recuerde) centrales térmicas derribadas... como haya que volver al carbón


----------



## geremi (22 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, acabo de ir al supermercado y me he encontrado a la titular de una agrupación de juzgados de Paz con trescientos trienios y se ha quejado del gasoil ( hace 180 kilómetros día).
> 
> Me ha dicho que le dan ganas de coger una excedencia, que flipa con el gasoil ( y eso que tiene un A4 TDI del año 2000 que es el mechero supremo).
> 
> El sueldo de esta serán cerca de 2000 netos y se queja, que dirán los demás...



¿Por tener un sueldo decente no se puedo uno ya ni quejar?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

vecordis dijo:


> Los precios, han subido desde el conflicto de Rusia o desde mucho antes?



Los precios han subido desde el corte de importaciones desde China derivado de los confinamientos y se han disparado desde el Corte de hidrocarburos desde Rusia, que repito, ha entrado en deflación.

Obviamente el cañonazo de liquidez está ahí, pero sin alzas salariales su recorrido hubiera sido muy corto. No estamos ante una inflación monetaria puesto que por mucho que suban tipos y reduzcan masa monetaria no cederá de la forma que debiera de no solucionarse la situación geopolítica y eso lo vas a ver con tus propios ojos.


----------



## Hugault (22 Jun 2022)

Los que afirman que no va a pasar nada no vivieron en España del 2008 al 2012. En mi empresa se despidió a 1/3 del personal, y se cortaron gastos que afectaron a otras empresas. Amén de conocer buenos competidores q se fueron con pazuzu y bajaron la persiana definitivamente.

Esa crisis llegó y pocos la vieron. Esta lleva tiempo anunciada y todos sabemos que perderemos poder adquisitivo vía impuestos e inflación (el kg de tomate ya solo lo veo a 2€). Paseando al curro he visto el precio por litro de gasolina a 2,20 €. Imagino la cantidad de coches 2.0 que se quedarán parados a la espera de tiempos mejores o del desguace. Los q dicen que no va a pasar nada o son casa papis o funcionarios con buen salario. Suerte al resto


----------



## VandeBel (22 Jun 2022)

Suerte tengo que me guste el sabor del atún.


----------



## junio (22 Jun 2022)

el ostion sera en septiembre, como mucho a la vuelta del cole...

Ya vereis el aumento del comedor , del transporte escolar , etc., libros , uniformes ,material escolar ...


----------



## Tales90 (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Sabes cuando viene un huracan, y ya en el horizonte ves volar casas(Sri Lanka)?? Pero donde tu estas solo notas mucho aire?? Pero que vamos quedan unos minutos para que el huracan llegue y te reviente la casa(septiembre-octubre). Ni unas tablas hemos puesto en las ventanas...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Jun 2022)

Como estás Eladio?




Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.


----------



## CocoVin (22 Jun 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Y la huelga de camioneros...



Pero esta vez va enserio o no???


----------



## CaraCortada (22 Jun 2022)

Yo solo sé que en una semana caeran en mi cuenta 4.500 machacantes limpios de polvo y paja en concepto de extra de empleado público, generada con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos. Es inevitable, la nómina ya está emitida y fiscalizada. Lo que pase el día siguiente me importa tres putos cojones.


----------



## josema82 (22 Jun 2022)

Este verano sera "la mejoria de la muerte" despues.... pues ya se sabe.

Yo me voy a todo trapo con la señora de vacas, despues, ECONOMIA DE GUERRA

Winter Is Coming.


----------



## PolloMax (22 Jun 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Yo solo sé que en una semana caeran en mi cuenta 4.500 machacantes limpios de polvo y paja en concepto de extra de empleado público, generada con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos. Es inevitable, la nómina ya está emitida y fiscalizada. Lo que pase el día siguiente me importa tres putos cojones.



Ojalá cobréis aún más, que llegue ya el guano purificador y definitivo.


----------



## CaraCortada (22 Jun 2022)

PolloMax dijo:


> Ojalá cobréis aún más, que llegue ya el guano purificador y definitivo.



Ojala, de eso se trata


----------



## midelburgo (22 Jun 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> En España ya llevamos dos (que recuerde) centrales térmicas derribadas... como haya que volver al carbón



Mas bien cuenta las que quedan en pie, que creo que es una.


----------



## Socom (22 Jun 2022)

Eso se arregla devaluando la peseta.


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



si aun no has comprado el envase de 50 litros de vaselina talante para la ocasión me decepcionas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Jun 2022)

Antonio ha reconocido que bajar impuestos ayuda y alivia a los ciudadanos

Pues que baje más no ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Jun 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se toca


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Estamos ya en la penúltima fase del ciclo de Hayek.
> 
> Las hormigas están con el agua al cuello debido a que las cigarras, que consumen recursos con los papeles impresos por la banca central, les están quitando las materias primas para irse de terrazas o crear start ups de humo. Ante esta situación, el sector productivo pide refinanciación para paliar la subida de costos (provocado por las cigarras enchufadas a impresora, como he dicho), lo que hará presionar al alza el interés al que prestan los bancos.
> 
> ...



también la falta de visión del feminismo que debería fomentar que las españolas hicieran mamadas gratis para desestresar a los que tiramos del carro, va a crear una crispación cojonuda

no va a haber racionamientos de gasolineras mas bien va a haber quema de gasolineras


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> El Consejo de Ministros de este finde: van a decir que el descuento en la gasofa no se hará al momento como ahora, sino que se hará al hacer la declaración del IRPF del año que viene, y que bajan la velocidad máxima a 110 km/h en autovias/autopistas. Y el IVA lo suben al 25%.



y no nos conceden a ti y a mi la medalla de honor del chulazo? panda cabrones


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Joder pero esta es la buena ya?
> 
> Deberíamos haber vivido segun burbuja:
> 
> ...



a eso añade cero orgasmos y cienes y cienes de almorranas


----------



## HelpAviation (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



pues la gente que conozco esta encontrando toda trabajo en Madrid; en los comercios, pastelerias...


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sí, pero también se aprueban medidas impopulares aprovechando que la gente está distraída en la playa y suda de todo.



te pondrán un impuesto del 10% para financiar al melonero y harley


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Va a haber recesión.
> 
> Contracción del consumo
> Crecimientos negativos de la economía
> ...



falta de sexo

violencia gratuita

malos olores por no usar desodorante etc..


----------



## Otto_69 (22 Jun 2022)

Es publicidad contextual de youtube, en dos semanas te llegara un vale descuento para la peluqueria.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (22 Jun 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Yo solo sé que en una semana caeran en mi cuenta 4.500 machacantes limpios de polvo y paja en concepto de extra de empleado público, generada con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos. Es inevitable, la nómina ya está emitida y fiscalizada. Lo que pase el día siguiente me importa tres putos cojones.



Te queremos relleno para cuando tengamos que comer gusanos


----------



## Itanimulli (22 Jun 2022)

Cuando en usa decidan aflojar, en europa todavía estarán hablando de primas de riesgo y de rescates. No hay color. Abrochaos el cinturón, no el de la cintura. El de seguridad.


----------



## ragnarok777 (22 Jun 2022)

Un poco después, será en octubre


----------



## KailKatarn (22 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues la gente que conozco esta encontrando toda trabajo en Madrid; en los comercios, pastelerias...




El problema no es encontrar trabajo, que eso es verdad que está sucediendo y bastante por Madrid, sino el salario que se percibe y cuanto pueda durar ese contrato realmente. Ahora mismo la cosa va con inercia de 2 años encerrados, el problema es que esa euforia no va a durar siempre y se va a cebar duramente con el empleo.


----------



## midelburgo (22 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Antonio ha reconocido que bajar impuestos ayuda y alivia a los ciudadanos
> 
> Pues que baje más no ?



Ya.
Pero el se debe a su estructura clientelar, no a los ciudadanos.


----------



## grom (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ah si? Entonces por qué Rusia ha entrado en deflación?
> 
> No te vuelvas loco, simplificas para llevar razón cuando no es así. Si Rusia te corta el grifo de los hidrocarburos y China el de las importaciones, lógicamente los precios se van a incrementar, maxime, cuando partes de una política monetaria proclive a dicho incremento, pero de ahí a catalogar tal escenario como inflación hay un largo recorrido.
> 
> Continuamos confundiendo un escenario inflacionario con uno estanflacionario que no tiene nada que ver.



Joder, nunca hubiera imaginado que copiarias el argumento estrella de Sánchez: "la culpa de la inflacion es de Putin"

Para lo que has quedado, colega. Que triste.


----------



## alexforum (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



Pero octubre es en otoño, no lo entiendo.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Jun 2022)

A ver.
En el año 2014 me salió un trabajo de verano cuando dijeron q era temporal los españoles mayores de 45 años se piraron inmigrantes igual sólo me quedé yo y 2 sudamericanas
Al final del contrato solo me quedé yo 
Pues si quieres encontrar trabajo lo encuentras 
El problema es q es muy precario y si tienes ayudas o papi o mami o tu pareja puede ayudarte pues no trabaja nadie.
Luego si eres casapapi pues es una ventaja .conozco a gente con 40 años que solo trabaja cuando es un trabajo comodo sino no se molestan viven de sus padres.
Total no va haber pensiones y los de la pensión contributiva van a cobrar menos que los de las no contributivas.
Acumulan paro y luego lo cobran más paro subsidios etc. y cada vez más.
Gente totalmente defraudada por el sistema.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jun 2022)

Será en 2023

La UE exige a Sánchez una contención drástica del gasto corriente en los Presupuestos para 2023


----------



## alexforum (22 Jun 2022)

Queda un anio para las elecciones. El gobierno intentara alargarlo todo lo posible y el marron que se lo coma el siguiente. Un tal Feijo.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Jun 2022)

Va a ser en Octubre.


----------



## Otto_69 (22 Jun 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Solo digo una cosa, no es por ser alarmista pero la falta de lluvias y el calor que ha venido en mayo, que es completamente anómalo... ha hecho mucho daño en el campo. Cuando el campo falla, todo lo demás también, por algo es llamado el sector "primario"



El problema no son las lluvias no le des ideas para escaquearse al Sanchez.
El problema son los precios del gasoleo agricola, los plasticos, los fertilizantes...

Yo llevo un tiempo oyendo a los agricultores que van a parar, y a ellos se la suda todo.Producen comida para sus familias y listo.


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Jun 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Será en 2023
> 
> La UE exige a Sánchez una contención drástica del gasto corriente en los Presupuestos para 2023



Hay funcionarios siendo un simple admtvo 
cobrando por encima de la privada 
En el ayto donde trabaja una amiga mía pagan 1200 euros al mes más pagas a una tipa por estar en recepción no hace nada más.
Eso sube al final se puede jubilar cobrando 1500 euros al mes 
Un auxiliar de biblioteca se levanta 1700 euros al mes en ese Ayto.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (22 Jun 2022)

Claro que viene, tienen que meternos a Feijoo como sea. El plan avanza.


----------



## Yomimo (22 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Queda un anio para las elecciones. El gobierno intentara alargarlo todo lo posible y el marron que se lo coma el siguiente. Un tal Feijo.



No creo qué estos aguanten un año, de todas formas la PP se va comer un buen marrón, lo del Marrano post ZPedo en el 2012, les va parecer de risas.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Queda un anio para las elecciones. El gobierno intentara alargarlo todo lo posible y el marron que se lo coma el siguiente. Un tal Feijo.



El rescate debe estar pactado antes del 30 de Junio que es cuando el BCE plega velas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> El problema no es encontrar trabajo, que eso es verdad que está sucediendo y bastante por Madrid, sino el salario que se percibe y cuanto pueda durar ese contrato realmente. Ahora mismo la cosa va con inercia de 2 años encerrados, el problema es que esa euforia no va a durar siempre y se va a cebar duramente con el empleo.



Y ya no solo eso. ¿Vendiendo camisetas y haciendo tartas uno puede mantenerse a sí mismo y al menos a un hijo? ¿Puede pagar una vivienda en Madrid? ¿No? Ah, entonces el trabajo NO VALE DE NADA. La sustitución mora prosigue su curso (y yo que me alegro)


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> A ver.
> En el año 2014 me salió un trabajo de verano cuando dijeron q era temporal los españoles mayores de 45 años se piraron inmigrantes igual sólo me quedé yo y 2 sudamericanas
> Al final del contrato solo me quedé yo
> Pues si quieres encontrar trabajo lo encuentras
> ...



Hombre pues claro, sin chortina FIEL ni familia para qué trabajar? ES QUE ES DE LOCOS TRABAJAR EN EL CONTEXTO ACTUAL. Es más, quien trabaje es un colaboracionista y debe pagar por ello.


----------



## Cimbrel (22 Jun 2022)

Un país árabe más. Al final, si te sabes mover con vista corres menos peligro en cualquier país árabe que en letrinoamérica. Me recuerda a Sudán, es lo mismo, caos de coches, restaurantes cutres de arroz con pollo, mezquitas y negros a su rollo. No tan buscavidas como los sudaneses. El tío lleva escolta pero por encima de todo va con un local.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

MENOS MAL

AUNQUE LA REMERADA ESTE EN LA PUTA RUINA ( POR SU MALA CABEZA 





Explcadme lo de la OLTRA que no me entero


En España todo niño pobre que no tenga unos padres que velen por él se encontrará en situación similar.




www.burbuja.info





POR FORTUNA ALGUIEN SE SALVA GRACIAS A SU PROPIO ESFUERZO Y VALIA PERSONAL
Y TENDRA LA MENTE FRIA Y ALEJADA DE LOS PROBLEMAS DIARIOS 
PARA TIRAR DEL CARRO DE TODOS 












**


PARA PODER TOMAS LAS DECISIONES CORRECTAS POR VOSOTROS 

ALEADOS DE LOS AGOBIOS DE LA GASOLINA A 3 EUROS

MENOS MAL QUE NUESTROS LIDERES ESTAN A LOS MANDOS

*MENOS MAL 

QUE HAN GUARDADO COMO HORMIGUITAS UNOS MILES DE MILLONES EN PARAISOS FISCALES*





​


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

Alew dijo:


> La hostia que viene va a ser tan grande que uno no sabe si prepararse para ella o marcarse un carpe diem.
> 
> Lo de abrir la despensa y solo ver latunes ya cansa.



Si solo tienes latunes te van a salir aletas.

Vale, ya me voy...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

YA ESTA EXPLICAO

SOIS ESCORIA REMERA

Y ESTAIS AQUI VER VER REMAR OIR Y CALLAR

YA HABEIS AGOTADO VUESTRO TIEMPO DE ESPARCIMIENTO DE HOY

*ASI QUE A REMAR MAS DURO GVARROS *


----------



## Jahco81 (22 Jun 2022)

No creo. El verano es especialmente bueno para España por el sector turístico. Se podran inflar y maquillar datos de manera supina. 
Será en octubre. Dicen.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Queda un anio para las elecciones. El gobierno intentara alargarlo todo lo posible y el marron que se lo coma el siguiente. Un tal Feijo.



Por una vez el marronazo económico se lo va a comer la derecha. Por fin.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Jun 2022)

October fest


----------



## grom (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ....Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, .....



Tienes una falta de ortografia, es con h intercalada, asi:
"Los del BCE se estan ALCOHOLIZANDO por momentos"


----------



## Nudels (22 Jun 2022)

Joder la misma matraca desde hace 14 años y aquí no pasa nunca nada.
Que impriman más y ya se pagará en 200 años.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (22 Jun 2022)

El ostión será a final de 2023, elecciones generales y a Feijoo le toca comerse, después de los turrones, el mayor marrón económico desde Felipe II.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (22 Jun 2022)

hay cada dia 5 hilos diciendo lo mismo desde hace tres meses y aqui seguimos, hoy 100 euros para llenar mi Ford


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Tienes una falta de ortografia, es con h intercalada, asi:
> "Los del BCE se estan ALCOHOLIZANDO por momentos"



7000 millones no es nada chiqui, el tapering ya es una realidad. Si con los niveles actuales cambia a 1,05 dólares cuando se pongan las pilas volvemos al 1,60.

El 30 de Junio comienza ( o acaba) el fiestón.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jun 2022)

He sido yo, estoy marcando numeros random en mi telefono y dando este mensaje a las familias que me escuchen.

Esto de las llamadas gratuitas y sin establecimiento de llamada es un invento cojonudo.

Marcho, que hay que seguir propagando el mensaje. Taluec.


----------



## Javiser (22 Jun 2022)

Espérate a octubre por lo menos, para no perder la costumbre aunque sea


----------



## tv eye (22 Jun 2022)

A ver si arde el pvto mundo ya, que me aburro, cojones.


----------



## Alguien random (22 Jun 2022)

Pero esta es la buena buena de verdad verdadera?


----------



## grom (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> 7000 millones no es nada chiqui, el tapering ya es una realidad. Si con los niveles actuales cambia a 1,05 dólares cuando se pongan las pilas volvemos al 1,60.
> 
> El 30 de Junio comienza ( o acaba) el fiestón.



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (22 Jun 2022)

Bibosenko dijo:


> funcivagos, paguiteros y otros chupaestado no van a notar nada.
> La crisis es solo para remeros



Lo veo justo al reves


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Pero esta es la buena buena de verdad verdadera?



iChii


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 Jun 2022)

Anda, deja los porretes y sal a que te dé el aire.


----------



## Chihiro (22 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Pero esta es la buena buena de verdad verdadera?



Durante la crisis del 2008 te puedo asegurar que no me preocupé ni un solo día por los efectos que se pudiesen desencadenar debido a los problemas derivados de la explosión de la burbuja. Desde entonces, apenas he participado en este foro porque tampoco había nada que pudiese ser reseñable, la economía continuaba su curso eso si, bajo el paraguas de la creciente deuda que no dejábamos de acumular.

Es mas, ni siquiera durante estos dos años de "plandemia" he sentido la más mínima sensación de caída debido (otra vez) al ilimitado techo de deuda.

Pero lo que hemos estado viviendo durante estos últimos meses han echo saltar todas mis alarmas. No somos solo Europa los que parecen estar cayendo en un pozo sin fin, en muchos países de Sudamérica están viendo como todo se va por el sumidero. Ayer mismo hablando con un amigo me comentó que no está recibiendo ningún producto desde Colombia porque al parecer no dejan salir nada del país. Los USA están inmersos en el guano y nadie oculta la recesión, incluso China está teniendo muchos más problemas de los que imaginamos, la India ha impedido la exportación de trigo y África tampoco necesita mucho para volver a los tiempos de las hambrunas.

El problema es que lejos de relajarse, las malas noticias se acumulan de manera casi exponencial, y ya no es solo la tremenda deuda que no vamos a pagar jamás, o sus elevados costes con la imprescindible subida de intereses, una escalada en el conflicto de Ucrania, una tensión cada vez más creciente entre China y Taiwán, una inflación que no van a poder contener porque para eso habría que dejar caer a los PIGS. El riesgo del corte de un gas que es esencial no solo para asegurar el caudal de energía, sino para industria y agricultura.... Uf!!!! Sinceramente, mi sentido común no deja de advertirme de que me prepare para lo peor y hasta el día de hoy, jamás me ha fallado.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Jun 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> Durante la crisis del 2008 te puedo asegurar que no me preocupé ni un solo día por los efectos que se pudiesen desencadenar debido a los problemas derivados de la explosión de la burbuja. Desde entonces, apenas he participado en este foro porque tampoco había nada que pudiese ser reseñable, la economía continuaba su curso eso si, bajo el paraguas de la creciente deuda que no dejábamos de acumular.
> 
> Es mas, ni siquiera durante estos dos años de "plandemia" he sentido la más mínima sensación de caída debido (otra vez) al ilimitado techo de deuda.
> 
> ...



Spiderman, es usted ?
Recuerde, un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad.

XD es broma, me ha hecho gracia, lo de su sentido común, porqué a mí pasa lo mismo, estos dos últimos años están marcando una nueva era


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Joder, no hay nada como llegar cansado del trabajo y leer un hilo de @Erio-Eleuterio para animarse y amar la vida. xD.

Yo no creo que pase nada en verano, la verdad. Entre la inercia, que a poca que sea se notará junto con la temporada turística, que la gente está por las terrazas y gastar y tal, veo posible que lo que suceda pase desapercibido, salvo causa de fuerza mayor como cortes de luz de verdad, hongos atómicos en la Moncloa (Soñar es gratis), tsunamis de 20 km en Barcelona (Soñar sigue siendo gratis) o invasión alienígena.

Veremos con la huelga, eso sí. Suponiendo que se haga de verdad, y tal. Ahí sí que puede haber fiesta.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Jun 2022)

Arkaku-txo dijo:


> Lo veo justo al reves



Yo también lo veo al revés. Creo que los que dependen de un sueldo del estado serán los primeros en notar el cataclismo económico.


----------



## Murray's (22 Jun 2022)

Yo si le tengo dar la razón al OP

Estoy con él España se va meter una ostia en lo económico antes del 15 de Agosto. Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Si no lo pregunto reviento: ¿Hábiles o naturales?.


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Jojojo, acabo de ir al supermercado y me he encontrado a la titular de una agrupación de juzgados de Paz con trescientos trienios y se ha quejado del gasoil ( hace 180 kilómetros día).
> 
> Me ha dicho que le dan ganas de coger una excedencia, que flipa con el gasoil ( y eso que tiene un A4 TDI del año 2000 que es el mechero supremo).
> 
> El sueldo de esta serán cerca de 2000 netos y se queja, que dirán los demás...



Joder yo hago 80 km cada día excepto la semana que salgo de viaje a hacer visitas comerciale sy me pagan todo, gasolina, comidas, hotles (me muero d eganas de salir para ahorrar), pero me dejo 100 litros *2.10*0.80 168 + 40.40 euros de peajes ¡El horror! Con mi sueldo de 2100 euros netos en 14 pagas un puto atraco

Voy a compartit coche con una del curro al menos un dia a la semana para ver si bajamos un poco la gasolina


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tira los latunes y llena la despensa única y exclusivamente de esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098432
> 
> ...



Ositos guanosos de gominola. Apropiado, sin duda.


----------



## Felson (22 Jun 2022)

El ostión siempre es en pleno verano, sobre todo desde que se estrenó Grasa (Grease aquí). El que se crea que el Travolta es el Sánchez, pues, sí tiene razón, según la canción, la película y hasta cuanto pudo joder con la rubia, que fue poco, pero que a los demás nos pareció mucho (Dime más, dime más.... El votante parece lo mismo...). En fin, que aquí os dejo con la susodicha canción del verano:


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Jun 2022)

Ahí les va a venir bien la inflación, que supondrá el aumento de recaudación. Los veo vendiéndolo como logro, tapando todo lo que hay detrás.


----------



## E1 TÍO DANI (22 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Uff!!! Estamos de guano hasta las orejas chavales.
> 
> Se está gestando algo muy, muy gordo. Los del BCE se están halconizando por momentos, el consumo interno destrozado, el crecimiento nulo y las tensiones oriente-occidente incrementándose de manera importante.
> 
> Aquí va a pasar algo gordo y en España lo vamos a pasar muy, pero que muy mal. Huele todo como a muy anacrónico. Sabeis ese olor a ostias como panes, pues a eso huele.



tu eres tonto, te ha faltado el booom para demostrar el retraso que gastas, lo vais a pasar mal los de siempre los vagos y los que venis de familias de vagos , usuarios de becas escolares ,señorito paguitas ,y el señor marihuano,la gente que curramos ,tenemos pareja ahorros y demas ,las pasaremos un pelin mas putas , pero los que vivis a 500 euros de la indigencia,lo vais a llevar jodido,pero que muy jodido, booooooom dale la bienvenida al hambre amego,pero bueno siempre te quedara abrir hilos asustaviejas,para evadirte de tu miseria, un fuerte abrazo viruelo


----------



## pegaso (22 Jun 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Las devaluaciones de moneda y los corralitos, suelen hacerse en fin de semana, y el sábado hay consejo extraordinario de ministros.
> 
> Son tan inútiles que no creo que tengan agilidad de ir tan rápido si fuera necesario. La hostia gorda será en otoño.



Coño atontau dilo claro será en OCTUBRE.


----------



## deckard009 (22 Jun 2022)

En IT es la hostia, peces grandes comprando pequeños sin parar, no hay gente con experiencia en el mercado asi que los grandes han sacado la chequera a pasear y andan comprando empresitas para quedarse con lo valioso, la gente.

Hacía mucho que no veia tanta compra, se nota que muchos senior se fueron, o directamente están teletrabajando para empresas europeas, y los reemplazos que están trayendo del otro lado del charco no dan la talla, eso tambien se nota que han debido fletar unos cuantos charter para traer mano de obra barata.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (22 Jun 2022)

E1 TÍO DANI dijo:


> tu eres tonto, te ha faltado el booom para demostrar el retraso que gastas, lo vais a pasar mal los de siempre los vagos y los que venis de familias de vagos , usuarios de becas escolares ,señorito paguitas ,y el señor marihuano,la gente que curramos ,tenemos pareja ahorros y demas ,las pasaremos un pelin mas putas , pero los que vivis a 500 euros de la indigencia,lo vais a llevar jodido,pero que muy jodido, booooooom dale la bienvenida al hambre amego,pero bueno siempre te quedara abrir hilos asustaviejas,para evadirte de tu miseria, un fuerte abrazo viruelo



Es evidente que estas acojonado, además me cuentas tu vida sin haberte preguntado fruto del nerviosismo.

Los Madmaxistas llevamos años preparándonos para esto, el problema sois los "listos"que vais a pasar a ser zombies financieros en tiempo real, de hecho muchos ya lo sois y aún no sois conscientes.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (22 Jun 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Yo solo sé que en una semana caeran en mi cuenta 4.500 machacantes limpios de polvo y paja en concepto de extra de empleado público, generada con el sudor de vuestra frente y el futuro de vuestros hijos. Es inevitable, la nómina ya está emitida y fiscalizada. Lo que pase el día siguiente me importa tres putos cojones.



Vaya mierda de sueldo tienes.


----------



## mambo (22 Jun 2022)

*El tsunami financiero planificado a nivel mundial acaba de empezar*


Desde la creación de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. hace más de un siglo, todos los grandes colapsos de los mercados financieros han sido provocados deliberadamente por el banco central con motivos políticos. La situación no es diferente hoy en día, ya que claramente la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. está actuando con su arma de los tipos de interés para hacer colapsar la que es la mayor burbuja financiera especulativa de la historia de la humanidad, una burbuja que la misma Reserva Federal creó. *Los eventos de colapso global siempre comienzan en la periferia, como con el Creditanstalt austriaco de 1931, o la quiebra de Lehman Bros en septiembre de 2008. La decisión de imponer la mayor subida de tipos de interés en casi 30 años de la Reserva Federal el pasado 15 de junio (cuando los mercados financieros ya están colapsados), garantiza ahora una depresión global y algo peor.* 

El alcance de la burbuja de "crédito barato" que la Fed (Reserva Federal), el BCE y el Banco de Japón han creado con la compra de bonos y el mantenimiento de tipos de interés casi nulos (o incluso negativos, algo sin precedentes durante 14 años), está más allá de la imaginación. Los medios de comunicación financieros lo cubren con informes diarios sin sentido, mientras la economía mundial se prepara, no para la llamada "estanflación" o recesión. Lo que se avecina en los próximos meses, salvo que se produzca un cambio drástico en la política, es la peor depresión económica de la historia hasta la fecha. Gracias, globalización y Davos.

A medida que los precios de los bonos caen, el valor del capital bancario cae. Los más expuestos a esa pérdida de valor son los grandes bancos franceses junto con el Deutsche Bank en la UE, junto con los principales bancos japoneses. Se cree que los bancos estadounidenses, como JP MorganChase, están sólo un poco menos expuestos a una gran caída de los bonos. Gran parte de su riesgo está oculto en los derivados fuera de balance y demás. *Sin embargo, a diferencia de 2008, hoy los bancos centrales no pueden repetir otra década de tipos de interés cero y QE. Esta vez, como señalaron hace tres años expertos como el ex jefe del Banco de Inglaterra, Mark Carney, la crisis se utilizará para obligar al mundo a aceptar una nueva moneda digital de los bancos centrales, un mundo en el que todo el dinero se emitirá y controlará de forma centralizada. Esto es también lo que la gente del FEM de Davos quiere decir con su Gran Resteo. No será bueno. Un Tsunami Financiero Global Planificado acaba de comenzar.*


----------



## Cens0r (23 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No, si a la impresora se le acaba la tinta, las hormigas vamos a tener cierto respiro.
> 
> Eso si, las cigarras empezarán a echar la culpa a los "capitalistas" y pedirán mas control estatal para "solucionar" la "crisis del capitalismo".



La crisis de la cornucopia.


----------



## Pili33 (26 Jul 2022)

*Finales de este mes de julio y comienzos de agosto.*
Comenzará con temas bélicos entre *Marruecos vs. Argelia*, que afectarán al gas argelino que va a Europa.
Rusia seguirá como hasta ahora: bombeando menos gas y seguirán en temas militares de proceso especial en Ucrania (no hay una guerra como tal declarada).

La CHISPA será en el Magreb, provocarán atentados yihadistas de falsa bandera en el sur de Europa. *Fallecimiento del Rey de Marruecos y tumultos sociales en Marruecos *que aprovecharán para crear pánico y tumultos sociales e intentar cambiar el régimen.

¿Taiwán? ese tema no arderá hasta finales de este verano.




__





No será en octubre, pero podría ser en noviembre 3.0


Yo tengo a Marte en Tauro en la casa 12, por lo que puedo leer me van a venir ostias guapas guapas no? Bueno cierto es que he sufrido un cambio bastante brusco en mi vida y en mi rutina la cual tuve que cambiar drásticamente por motivos laborales, pero lo cierto es que hoy por hoy agradezco ese...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ciclosano (26 Jul 2022)

No va a pasar nada y lo sabes. Hasta que no toquen los funcivagos y jubilados, nada. Y eso no va a pasar.


----------



## Charlatan (26 Jul 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> No va a pasar nada y lo sabes. Hasta que no toquen los funcivagos y jubilados, nada. Y eso no va a pasar.



dos palabras de lagarde y el bono español se triplica.........y con ello los recortes son asegurados,cuando no tienes todas lasa cartas puede salirte una mano mala a la minima.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Jul 2022)

A 1.85 el gasoil hoy en Jalemaniah.. Las autopistas llenas, acelerones a tope, los sueldos al doble. Chortinas rubias al sol. Las cervecerias llenas.
Gastando gas por un tubo...

Hezpañoles, abric jrande!


----------

